

Parsoid: how Wikipedia catches up with the Web - swalling
http://blog.wikimedia.org/2013/03/04/parsoid-how-wikipedia-catches-up-with-the-web/

======
atdt
I work at the Wikimedia Foundation (as an engineer, but on a different team).
Because we're often putting out fires, we don't always do an amazing job of
communicating well the kind of work we do. The Parsoid project is (in my
opinion) probably the most technically ambitious and, if successful, its
impact on Wikipedia could be massive. We're recruiting engineers for that team
and we're not having an easy time finding them. There is a lot that we could
do better with respect to publicizing our work, but nevertheless I am
surprised that we are not stampeded by interested applicants, because the
impact-per-engineer ratio at the Foundation is off the charts, and within the
Parsoid team (which numbers two or three engineers, IIRC) doubly so.

